# PINS solo 3/16,17



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I left the house ~8pm Friday night and arrived at the north entrance to PINS at midnight with a full tank of gas. My plan was to run the length of the beach to my favorite spot some 50 miles south. Unlike last time when I went down at midnight at high tide, I knew this time it would be low tide and felt confident it would be a fairly easy trek. I arrived at 2am having driven all the way in 2WD in half the time it took me last time. I set up camp and awoke at 7am to see a breathtaking sunrise, pics 1 & 2 .

I was so taken by it, I actually waited an hour to start fishing. The first 4 hrs were pretty uneventful as the hardheads were thick and the surf was rolling. At 2pm, the wind calmed a bit and the water turned green to the beach. Things started to heat up with a bull whiting followed by a good size pompano. I could sense there were reds lurking nearby and was soon rewarded with 2 slots 25" & 22". Pic3 taken Mon night just before cleaning. 

By now it was ~4pm when the whir of my Avet MXL with 20lb mono went off. I knew it was probably not a shark that took my shrimp but it was head shaking and peeling off line fast & furious. After 10min giving and taking line, I finally turned it and slowly fought it into the wade gut. When I saw the yellow fin, I was reminded of what I had on the other end. Hello, Mr. Big Arse Jack!. This bad boy taped out at 40". I wanted badly to take this grander jack home for shark bait but he was 8" longer than my big cooler! Lucky for him, he gets to live and was released unharmed, pic4.

I was hoping the surf would calm down enough that I could yak out some bigger shark baits, but I was thwarted again. It was just too rough to chance it myself. Just before sunset, I decided to rig up some fresh cut whiting on 2 rods and cast them in the 2nd gut. Along came Jr. Blacktip pic5.

That would be the end of my day having fished solid for 11hrs nonstop. I spent the night and watched a million stars light up the night sky. Sunday morning came and I fished from 8-noon but it was more of the same as Sat morning - hardhead city and the weed started coming in. I packed up at noon and rolled off the beach about 3hrs later with a qtr tank of gas still left.

I love PINS and always end up satisfied to get back on the road to Houston. Hope you enjoyed my report as much as I did writing it. Cheers!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*PINS In All It's Glory*

Thanks for the pics...

I took the liberty to use one as my screen saver...

Thanks,

SG


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice report!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the report and pics. Those pins sunrise shots are amazing. I love tossing topwaters and watching the sun come up. It can really take your breath away and makes me appreciate our own Texas paradise.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Supergas said:


> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> I took the liberty to use one as my screen saver...
> 
> ...


Here is 1 more pic without the rod holders.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are some nice fish. That jack was lucky, I would have tried to make him fit! Thanks for the report.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip.It would be worth the drive just for that sun rise.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron, Awesome report! I can't wait to get down to PINS.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Ron, Awesome report! I can't wait to get down to PINS.


Chris, Thanks. I'm looking forward to sharkin with the boys at SS this weekend. Hopefully, we can get our first of the year.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed report and photo's. It looks like a fun and restfull getaway from the hassles of the daily grind. Sorry, the fish didn't cooperate much.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> Thanks for the detailed report and photo's. It looks like a fun and restfull getaway from the hassles of the daily grind. Sorry, the fish didn't cooperate much.


Sometimes surf fishing turns into surf viewing which is not a problem for me. :walkingsm


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!! THanks!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice man.....the jacks should be thick soon....TFTR!

It's almost tiger time!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*PINS Trip!!*

Thanks for the report, sounds like you had a good trip. The big toothies might be waiting for you next time down. Good luck on your trip to SS, hopefully the wind and weed will cooperate!!!:bluefish:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The surf fishing action is definitely heating up big time. Now, I just need the weather to cooperate during my limited time I schedule to fish.


----------

